
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a readthedocs for not only Python/Markdown? - Improvotter
Last year I&#x27;ve built something like readthedocs, but it works for any documentation generator: javadoc, godoc... and it only requires some small config files to be added (on the backend, no config is needed in the repos). The backend is working (but could use some perfection) and the frontend was pretty ugly. Last year I started designing a new frontend and also an early access signup page which is actually completely done. I&#x27;m thinking of picking the project up again, but am wondering whether people would be interested in this product. My idea is to open source this as well and have a business model like Sentry. Should I put up the signup page already? I&#x27;ve still got the domain name for it as well, just need to get a VPS.
======
twobyfour
Yes, the world needs this!

